# corner of drywall and tile -- J-bead?



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

Should i put j-bead here where drywall will meet tile (where is currently cement board)?

Thanks


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

A reguler dry wall outside corner will work.


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

thanks. which kind do you recommend for bathroom applications, plastic or metal? dunno if metal is aluminum or has steel, cause the latter can rust


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Both will work because it's getting covered and painted.
If you want to be safe use plastic.


----------

